# IKEA Snake rack idea



## dobbin (Aug 3, 2007)

ANTONIUS Drawer - 25 l - IKEA

Im looking at modifying that rack system to hold adult ball pythons but my question is do you think those tubs are big enough to hold a adult ball python? "/


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

25 litre isn't very big. The smallest RUB people use is a 33ltr. It has a decent sized foot print but not much height, whereas that seems taller. 

When going Ikea people normally use KOMPLEMENT Box with lid - 50x58 cm - IKEA it's available in two sizes


----------



## dobbin (Aug 3, 2007)

Thank you! I'll be looking at buying those tubs


----------

